# Forum Practice and Perfect your Russian Говорим по-русски  любимые писатели?

## Pravit

В этом форуме речь совсем не идет(можно правильно говорить так?) ....кроме того, что мы с Раскольником болтаем немного о русских женщин..  ::  
Какие у вас любимые русские писатели? 
У нас в букинисте очень много книг на русском...есть романы русских писателев, но я не знаю что купить. Советуйте кого-то хороший, а тоже легко понимать?  
У них тоже смешные книги, как учебник общей биологии для 10-ого класса. Кто-то на самом деле держал свои учебники так долго! Это книга из 60-х годов... 
Я читал английские переводы "Предступления и наказания" и тоже "Доктора Живаго". Они мне очень понравились. Они трудно понимать на русском? 
Кстати, я купил автобиографию М. Добужинского...кто он? Говорят, что он был знаменитым художником...вы слышали о нем? видно, у него много сказать о себе...первый том 400 стр. уже...лучше назвал "мэмуары"...

----------


## Anton Kuratnik

> В этом форуме речь совсем не идет(можно правильно говорить так?) ....

 Нет, нельзя. Можно сказать "происходит". Также советую поменять местами так и говорить. Так правильнее будет.   

> мы с Раскольником болтаем немного о русских женщин..

 женщинАХ. Множественное число.   

> Советуйте кого-то хороший, а тоже легко понимать?

 хорошЕГО. =) Я бы посоветовал Стругацких. Я их просто обожаю. Ну, и конечно, Пушкина. Пушкин - это классика.   

> Они трудно понимать на русском?

 Их, не "они". Я не знаю, не читал, но наверное нет. Большинство переводов написаны на простом языке.   

> Говорят, что он был знаменитым художником...вы слышали о нем? видно, у него много сказать о себе...первый том 400 стр. уже...лучше назвал "мэмуары"...

 Хаха. Нет, не слышал. И зачем вам эта автобиография? =)

----------


## Pravit

Спасибо за исправления!! Ах, я делал такие глупые ошибки...ну, из ошибк только выучить лучше можешь....я знаю, что это неправильно!!! Как было б правильно сказать "you can only learn from mistakes"?

----------


## V

The plural genitive form of ошибка is ошибок.

----------


## Pravit

aha. so how then would you say "you can only learn from mistakes", V?

----------


## ataman-jr

I think this variant is possible:
научиться можно только на ошибках...

----------


## raskolnik

я прочитал <Предступления и наказания>, по моему было здорово  ::  (я выбрал мой ник, из за именин главного характера) также, прочитал я <Братья Корамозов> (по буквам, не уверен) и сейчас я читаю <Анна каренина>. Она не плохо, но она так долго  :P Есть другой классик, вы можете рекомендовать (по английски, конечно)  ::

----------


## Pravit

Мне понравился "Доктор Живаго." 
Стиль Достоевского иногда мне идет на нервах(можно это сказать?)
Мне еще надо купить коллекцию пишений Пушкина...кстати, я слышал, что он в кровей немного черного.  Это правда?  
Также у меня вопрос....слова "негр" и "негритянка" плохие слова по-русски? Здесь в США никто б эти слова говорили....

----------


## Tu-160

"Стиль Достоевского действует мне на нервы" Самая лучшая фраза. 
Вместо слова "пишений" (которого не существует) лучше написать "коллекцию сочинений Пушкина". У Пушкина дед был негром из Эфиопии. 
В русском языке слова "негр" и "негритянка" не плохие. It's just a man with black skin. К проблеме расизма мы не относимся так болезненно. 
"Здесь, в США, никто б эти слова не говорил..." 
А как в Америке называют негров? 
Много всяких книг можно скачать по адресу http://book.org.ua

----------


## Pravit

здесь в США называем негров "black person" или "african-american." это самый настоящий форм. прежде мы использили слово "negro", а теперь негры здесь считают это слово старомодным и даже разсистным. есть, конечно плохий форм этоого слова тоже. 
кстати, это сайт русской литературы прекрасно!!! спасибо большое!

----------


## Ger

кстати, это сайт русской литературы прекрасно!!! спасибо большое![/quote] 
Сибирский медвежонок проснулся, посмотрел на пригревающее весеннее солнышко.
ВАУ, оказывается есть люди которым интересен русский язык и русские книги!!!
И он решил помочь. www.lib.ru - русские книги на русском и не только.   :: )

----------


## jejik

Слово негр в России не несет отрицательной эмоциональной окрашенности, а вот слово черный (black person) в России является отрицаельным (почти ругательством), причем оно относится не только к неграм, но и к национальностям Кавказа.

----------


## Zeus

> я прочитал <Предступления и наказания>, по моему было здорово  (я выбрал мой ник, из за именин главного характера) также, прочитал я <Братья Корамозов> (по буквам, не уверен) и сейчас я читаю <Анна каренина>. Она не плохо, но она так долго  :P Есть другой классик, вы можете рекомендовать (по английски, конечно)

 Из классики мое мнение такое. Достоевский - очень хорошо по содержанию, но для начала трудно, наверное. (Кстати, название "Братья Карамазовы"). 
Толстой - очень трудно (для чтения)! Он любит длинные и сложные предложения. Да и книжки у него толстые  ::  (Правда, есть у него сказки для детей, но это бред). 
Пастернак - тоже не самое легкое чтение (с точки зрения языка), но сойдет. Плюс "Доктора Живаго" в том, что это очень известное на Западе произведение (а уж фильм какой! Думаю, один из лучших фильмов Голливуда (Hollywood)). 
Впрочем, язык перевода сильно зависит от переводчика. Но хороший переводчик должен сохранять структуру языка оригинала. Не знаю, как с этим обстоит дело. Говорят, хорошо переводят Довлатова, да и язык у него очень легкий. 
Если начинать читать по-русски, читать сначала лучше то, что уже читал на родном языке, по-английски. Знакомую вещь легче читать на чужом языке. 
Пушкина настоятельно рекомендую. У него просто замечательный язык, как в прозе, так и в поэзии. 
Довлатова, как я сказал, читать тоже будет легко.

----------


## Scorpio

Тем, кто учит русский и любит детективы (в смысле, crime stories), я настоятельно советую почитать Акунина. Его романы - прелесть! И отличаются отличным языком.

----------


## jejik

А еще можно читать Чехова: талантливо, просто и коротко.

----------


## raskolnik

В книге моего есть сказка Чехова - Толстый и Тонкий. В основном это не слишком трудно, но конечно идиомы и частинци очень смущает меня, например "ну, да погляди же на меня"   ::  к сожалению, изучая другие языки это всегда так.

----------


## JJ

Мои любимые писатели:
1. Пушкин, но только его проза. Стихи я вобще не люблю, не только пушкинские.
2. Булгаков, особенно "Собачье сердце" и "Мастер и Маргарита"
3, 4, 5 и так далее это Чехов, Гоголь, Шолохов, Алексей Толстой (не Лев Толстой!) - "Пётр 1", Ильф и Петров, братья Стругацкие (их фантастика и переводы с японского), Кир Булычёв... всех и не вспомнить.  ::  
Не люблю:
1. Достоевский, особенно "Преступление и наказание".
2. Лев Толстой, особенно "Война и мир" и "Анна Каренина".

----------


## jejik

Да... тяжелый у Вас осадок от школы.

----------


## JJ

Но даже школа не убила мою любовь к Пушкину, Гоголю, Чехову...  ::

----------


## Scorpio

Почему обязательно "осадок от школы"? Многим Достоевский с Толстым просто не нравятся, и все. По поводу Толстого даже такое еретическое мнение есть: http://www.rusf.ru/loginov/rec/rec08.htm 
Они вообще очень уж тяжеловесные писатели. Не все люди в состоянии нормально переваривать такую тяжелую духовную пищу.    ::

----------


## Tu-160

А у меня вот, любимый писатель  Ярослав Гашек. Книжку его, "Похождения бравого солдата Швейка", я раз шесть прочитал. Только вот он не русский, правда ::

----------


## jejik

> Почему обязательно "осадок от школы"? Многим Достоевский с Толстым просто не нравятся, и все. По поводу Толстого даже такое еретическое мнение есть: http://www.rusf.ru/loginov/rec/rec08.htm 
> Они вообще очень уж тяжеловесные писатели. Не все люди в состоянии нормально переваривать такую тяжелую духовную пищу.

 Потому что из Толстого и Достоевского ему не нравятся именно произведения школьной программы.

----------


## garmonistka

О, вижу, что здесь на форуме много интеллигентов. Я например люблю книги Дашковы  ::  .

----------


## Дима

Достоевский и Толстой... и в школе не читал, уж и не помню, как проскочил. Ну ооочень тяжко! Достоевский - ладно, может на кого нападет настроение копаться в темных закоулках человеческих душ, но "Война и Мир"... величие в размере?! Учителя, если таковые есть среди читающих, положа руку на сердце - как Толстой может нравится обычному подростку?.. Я за Чехова! Краткость - сестра таланта. Сжимайтесь! А вобще фантастику люблю, Белянина не читали?

----------


## Оля

> Учителя, если таковые есть среди читающих, положа руку на сердце - как Толстой может нравится обычному подростку?..

 Я не учитель, но я была подростком, когда читала "Войну и мир". Видимо, необычным, потому что мне понравилось. 
P.S. И не только "Войну и мир".

----------


## Lampada

Я "Мир" читала, а "войну" пропускала.   ::

----------


## Дима

Не знаю... может быть потому что классика мне никогда не нравилась. Приходил домой и глотал запоем приключения, фантастику, потом детектив. Читал непрерывно где-то с 9ти до 18 лет, потом запой медленно прошел, а жалко! А что могло нравится в "Войне и Мир"? У меня жена, кстати, тоже читала... Может это женское? Мужское мнение есть?

----------


## Wowik

> Я не учитель, но я была подростком, когда читала "Войну и мир". Видимо, необычным, потому что мне понравилось.

 Мне тоже понравилось, наверно   

> Потому что писал не обормот какой-нибудь, а артиллерийский офицер

----------


## Дима



----------


## Оля

> Может, это женское? Мужское мнение есть?

 Господи, все и всюду стараются вклинить гендерный вопрос... Отвечаю: нет, это не "женское".
Я, кстати, тоже запоем читала и приключения, и детективы.

----------


## Дима

Ай-ай-ай... И мне запятую нарисовали! Стыдно, краснею до корней волос! А что такое гендерный? Что-то начинаю чувствовать себя неуютно, когда кончается мой словарный запас.

----------


## it-ogo

> Все в курсе, что название романа означает "Война и Народ"?

 *Не* означает. См. напр. http://www.peace-and-world.narod.ru/

----------


## Wowik



----------


## Дима

Жму руку осилившим! Каюсь, не читал - нечего умничать! Не хочу, чтобы столь интересная тема уперлась в "Войну и Мир". Есть другие варианты? Только, если не трудно, поконкретнее - автор и произведение. Может заразите интузиазмом!

----------


## alexB

> ... А что такое гендерный? Что-то начинаю чувствовать себя неуютно, когда кончается мой словарный запас.

 Gender - 1) *род* 
feminine gender — женский род neuter gender — средний род grammatical gender — грамматический род masculine gender — мужской род 
2) *пол* Syn: sex

----------


## Дима

Спасибо! Примерный смысл я улавливал, но слово было незнакомое. Кстати вопрос - зачем лишний раз усложнять? Ведь есть же и русские варианты, нет, надо тоже самое, но заумно?  Половой вопрос - чем не вариант?

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо! Примерный смысл я улавливал, но слово было незнакомое. Кстати вопрос - зачем лишний раз усложнять? Ведь есть же и русские варианты, нет, надо тоже самое, но заумно?  Половой вопрос - чем не вариант?

 Грубо говоря:
Половой вопрос - вопрос о сексе.
Гендерный вопрос - вопрос о взаимоотношениях и различиях полов.

----------


## Дима

А если не грубо, то почему половой вопрос не может быть вопросом взаимоотношений и различий, все тех же полов? Любимая русская привычка к словам из других языков, и не уговаривайте, Оля. И к чему этот акцент, разве подобные вопросы под запретом?

----------


## Wowik

В науке принято оперировать терминами. Это удобно тем, что значение термина точно определено.
Если переводить научные термины на повседневный язык, то смысл высказывания расплывается и искажается до неузнаваемости, чтобы этого избежать придется вводить пояснения.
Как говорил наш преподаватель по политической экономии, кандидат химических наук, "то, что у Маркса в Капитале на пятидесяти страницах разжевано, студенту Физтеха можно объяснить одной формулой".

----------


## Дима

Согласен, сам люблю точные науки, но вот с тем "половым" термином, что-то душа не принимает. Может потому, что я с ним незнаком? К чему мы все это... тема-то о писателях! Есть читатели?..

----------


## Оля

> А если не грубо, то почему половой вопрос не может быть вопросом взаимоотношений и различий, все тех же полов? Любимая русская привычка к словам из других языков, и не уговаривайте, Оля.

 Да с чего мне вас уговаривать? Я вам просто разницу объяснила в значении и употреблении.
У вас, похоже, на все есть свое простое и всегда готовое объяснение: если книга, которая не нравится мне, нравится другому человеку, то это потому что другой человек - женщина; если другой человек употребил слово, с которым я не знаком, то это потому, что у него привычка к иностранным словам; и т.п.
Вы лучше любите точные науки, Дима, любите. Кто-то же должен их любить. А другим позвольте любить Толстого и Достоевского.

----------


## Дима

Мирись, мирись и больше не дерись... А мне Жюль Верн нравится, что-то он знал, опередил свое время, но вот откуда эти знания?..

----------


## Cadenza

Прочитала несколько произведений на русском языке. Недавно закончила чтение "Алхимик"а  Пауло Коэльо. (кем? Пауло Коэльо. Здесь никакие окончания не ставятся?  ::  )  
Получила огромное удовольствие от этого романа. 
Еще мне нравится Стендаль.

----------


## Wowik

> кем? Пауло Коэльо. Здесь никакие окончания не ставятся?  )

 кого, чей? Паул*а* Коэльо. Родительный падеж. Ставятся только у имени, ибо   

> 6. И н о с т р а н н ы е фамилии, оканчивающиеся на г л а с н ы й звук (кроме неударяемых -а, -я с предшествующим согласным) н е с к л о н я ю т с я, например: романы Золя, стихотворения Гюго, оперы Бизе, музыка Пуччини, пьесы Шоу, стихи Салмана Рушди.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Cadenza  кем? Пауло Коэльо. Здесь никакие окончания не ставятся?  )   кого, чей? Паул*а* Коэльо.

 Что-что-что?   ::   
Никаких "Паул*А*"! Правильно - "роман _Пауло Коэльо_". Имена, заканчивающиеся на "о", не склоняются. Вот если бы писателя звали _Паул_, тогда родительный падеж был бы _Паула_. Но такого имени нет, точнее мы обычно (вообще-то всегда) пишем Паул*ь* (если имя французское) или Пол (если английское).

----------


## Zaya

> ([s:3l3qkwky]кем?[/s:3l3qkwky] Пауло Коэльо. Здесь никакие окончания не ставятся? )

 _закончила чтение романа (кого?) [бразильского писателя] Пауло Коэльо_
или _закончила читать роман (кого?) [бразильского писателя] Пауло Коэльо_
но _роман написан (кем?) [бразильским писателем] Пауло Коэльо_  ::   
А с окончаниями полный порядок.  ::  Кстати, не хочешь в этой теме отметиться?  ::    

> Недавно закончила чтение «Алхимика»  Пауло Коэльо. (опечатка)

----------


## Wowik

> Что-что-что?

   ::  Заработался маненько  ::  .
Поеду-ка я лучше домой.

----------


## Дима

Кстати, в этой теме сейчас меньше пятидесяти сообщений, а в разделе музыки и кино в разы больше. Почему так? Стали меньше читать и некому высказаться о книгах?

----------


## Artemis

Всем привет!    ::  
Чтобы изучать *современный* русский язык надо читать книги, написанные современными авторами. К сожалению, морали в этих книгах почти нет, в отличие от классиков, таких как Достоевский, Тургенев. Но зато современный русский язык.
Можно, к примеру, почитать книги Дарьи Донцовой (Дарья Донцова), которые написаны простым современным языком и в них много действий.

----------


## Wowik

> Можно, к примеру, почитать книги Дарьи Донцовой (Дарья Донцова), которые написаны простым современным языком и в них много действий.

 У меня есть одна ее книга - поваренная. Это не язык, я вам докладываю!

----------


## Artemis

> У меня есть одна ее книга - поваренная. Это не язык, я вам докладываю!

 Я же написала - "язык простой". Конечно, продвинутым знатокам русского языка данная книга, возможно, будет не интересна, но для начинающих очень *удобно учить современный язык*, без заморочек с подкавырками. )))))))))))))))))))))
P.S. Кстати, поваренной ее книги у меня нет, впрочем, как и всех остальных. У друзей брала. Удобно читать для расслабления мозгов между "Иллюзиями" Р.Баха и "Разработкой требований к программному обеспечению" Вигерса.    ::

----------


## Wowik

> "Разработкой требований к программному обеспечению" Вигерса.

 Бррр-р! Менеджмент в программировании. Лучше уж Вирта читать.

----------


## Artemis

> Лучше уж Вирта читать.

 Ой, нет, спасибо, я как-нибудь так.    ::

----------


## Wowik

От последнее, что читал современных авторов, совсем на днях: http://lib.rus.ec/b/34165 http://lib.rus.ec/b/119585
Ничего, читать можно.
А это что-то не пошло: http://lib.rus.ec/b/110903

----------


## Дима

А прочистку мозгов вроде "Трансерфинг реальности" Вадима Зеланда кто-нибудь осилил? Меня поначалу заинтриговало, осилил процентов 25, потом наскучило, кое-где противоречия с началом текста.

----------


## starrysky

Допускаю, что Донцова и ей подобные могут оказаться полезными для изучающих русский язык -- простой, незамысловатый, однообразный, современный язык, повторяющиеся конструкции... Ну как Барбара Карленд в изучении английского (дамские романы). Ради инглиша я зачастую могу проглотить практически что угодно, язык добавляет интереса. Хотя для себя лично выбрала бы что угодно кроме Донцовой, если нужен именно ультра-современный язык - Кивинова или Токареву. Или даже Гришковца. Никто не читал "Похороните меня за плинтусом" Санаева, btw? Вроде фильм только что вышел и все так хвалят... Думаю почитать. В бытность мою продавцом книжного магазина его здорово расхватывали. 
Собсно по теме -- любимых писателей много. Из русских -- Гончаров, Чехов, Купрпин, Шолохов, Васильев, Ильф и Петров. Это из горячо любимых и перечитываемых. Толстого, Достоевского, Гоголя уважаю, но прямо-таки любимыми, пожалуй, не назвала бы. "Войну и мир" только недано осилила, совершила, так сказать, подвиг.   ::  Есть хорошие места, есть занудные (даже многовато). 
Интересно, что Наташу Ростову не все согласны считать иделом русской женщины -- статья http://apropospage.ru/lit/avtor/rostova.html.  
Из иностранцев -- тьма-тьмущая любимцев: Харпер Ли "Убить пересмешника", Диккенз "История двух городов", "Записки Пиквикского клуба", сёстры Бронте, Элизабет Гаскелл, Джером К. Джером...
Детскую и приключенческую литературу тоже люблю пламенной любовью. Кое-что только недавно для себя открыла, например, Александру Бруштейн и Валентину Осееву, другие вещи давно не читала - Дюма, Жюль Верн... Интересно, как сейчас показалось бы.

----------


## silicium

Ой, ну зачем же Донцову? Она пишет, чтобы осчастливить русских женщин! Домохозяек, преимущественно..  ::  
А современный русский язык, мне кажется, немного раньше начался)) Вот у Стругацких, между прочим, язык очень даже не сложный! и вполне себе современный  ::  
Есть и совсем-совсем современные, даже немного про политику, но, может, что-то проясняющие... Варламов, например, Прилепин. 
Мемуары, кстати, неплохо читать, кажется. Ведь книга же ещё в культуру должна погружать. Мариенгофа - прекрасные мемуары! Если человек осилил Толстого и Достоевского, то и эту книгу осилит))
Чехова читать хорошо.
А я вот, если честно, хочу всем советовать стихи Олега Григорьева. И детские, и взрослые. На них вообще хорошо разрабатывать методику обучения РКИ.   ::

----------


## ac220

Валентина Пикуля  _(Валентин Пикуль)_ можно читать. То есть понятно, что по части исторической правды это такой советский Дэн Браун, но... Дэн Браун тоже неспроста популярен.  Да и (почти) земляки мы с ним...  ::

----------


## Polya

> А прочистку мозгов вроде "Трансерфинг реальности" Вадима Зеланда кто-нибудь осилил? Меня поначалу заинтриговало, осилил процентов 25, потом наскучило, кое-где противоречия с началом текста.

 Осилила  ::  ,противоречий особо не заметила,  основная мысль показалась очень даже интересна, и часть правды в этом все-таки есть, но читать трудно, особенно с начала, потом как-то втягиваешься, но книга наверно больше на любителя, не всякого человека это заинтересует. Но я по причине любопытства все-таки дочитала до конца, единственное, что могу сказать это то, что в этой книге нужно выделять главное, т.е главные мысли, иначе получается большой объем ненужной информации. Но для общего развития думаю почитать все-таки стоит, лично мое мнение.  ::

----------


## Ufimskiy

Лескова почитайте )

----------


## Дима

Polya, отложилось что-нибудь пригодное для повседневной жизни? Или сей мозголомный труд пригоден лишь для расширения кругозора?

----------


## Polya

> Polya, отложилось что-нибудь пригодное для повседневной жизни? Или сей мозголомный труд пригоден лишь для расширения кругозора?

 Хорошо сказано, "мозголомный труд"  ::  . Честно сказать, вопрос даже затруднил, возможно вы и правы про расширение кругозора, в реальной жизни всем этим не пользуюсь. Но основная мысль все равно интересна, да к тому же если посмотреть на некоторые события жизни, то и правдива.

----------

